# Aftermarket tripod rings vs OEM



## Richard8971 (Apr 8, 2013)

I was curious how you guys felt about aftermarket tripod rings (like the ones found on eBay) vs the Canon OEM ones. Of course you can get the aftermarket ones cheaper and the couple that I have used seemed decent quality and build. BUT, that is a lot $$$ (equipment) to trust to something that make break easier than the OEM brand. I am not talking about super heavy lenses. My biggest lens is the EF 70-300L and I have an aftermarket ring for it.

Thanks!

Don


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 8, 2013)

Generally, the heavier lenses that need a foot come with one, so that leaves lenses like yours, or like the 100mmL that might be better if they had one.

I really doubt if there is a issue with light weight lenses like those, I have a cheap ebay foot for my 70-200mm f/4L IS, and my 100mmL I have no concern about them breaking, they are very strong.

Some people have had issues with the adapter scratching their lens, so read the reviews. I've had no scratches either.


----------



## Richard8971 (Apr 9, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Generally, the heavier lenses that need a foot come with one, so that leaves lenses like yours, or like the 100mmL that might be better if they had one.
> 
> I really doubt if there is a issue with light weight lenses like those, I have a cheap ebay foot for my 70-200mm f/4L IS, and my 100mmL I have no concern about them breaking, they are very strong.
> 
> Some people have had issues with the adapter scratching their lens, so read the reviews. I've had no scratches either.



My ring did chip a little paint off but I was going to make some touch up paint at work (I paint cars for a living) and then wrap a strip of 3M Paint Protection Film around the body to keep scratches at bay in the future. I have a friend who custom cuts screen protectors for the Canon bodies (and some flash units and lenses) so getting a 1/2" wide strip is no biggie.

Don


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Apr 9, 2013)

One problem I ran into with an Ebay ring was that it did not fit the lens it was claimed to fit. It was so cheap I did not bother to send it back overseas. Maybe someday I'll have a lens that it fits! 

B&H had a non-canon ring that was correctly sized and not too expensive. I'm using it happily on my 200mm F2.8 L.


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 9, 2013)

I've only used the Vello (purchased from B&H) tripod collar for the 100 2.8L macro, forgot its model name. I think it fits another lens too... Anyway, it isn't super cheap like some of the other options, maybe like 45USD, but it is really nice. It's all metal and is lined with felt so no lens scratching. Also the fit is real snug on my lens. I like it not because of the need for weight balance, but it makes it super quick to switch between landscape and portrait when I'm doing product photography. Much cheaper than the OEM.


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 9, 2013)

After reading some positive reviews, I purchased the Vello ring for the 100L from B&H. It holds the lens well. Also, it is lined with felt, so it doesn't scratch the lens' exterior.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 9, 2013)

in 2011, I bought Vello Tripod Collar D for Canon EF 100 f/2.8 L IS lens for $45 from B&H and it works really well, just as strong and functions well as the original Canon version which sells for $189).


----------



## chasinglight (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought a $10 tripod ring on eBay for my 70-200 f4 is. I have no doubts about the strength of the tripod ring, though I will say a) the lining is not up to canon standards and b) on the ring I bought there is a light bump on the inside of the clasp. What this amounts to is that if I loosen the ring to rotate to portrait it does not rotate smoothly and rubs off the cheap liner in the barrel of the lens...leaving ugly black marks, which fortunately come off. The ring does greatly improve balance though. So I would say if you have no intention or rotating then get the ring. It's strong and improves balance. If you wants to rotate to portrait then you better buy original canon. Occasionally I see genuine canon rings sell for about $75 on eBay.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 9, 2013)

Sounds like the Velo might be good. I got a cheapo one and the only problem I had was that it was not a good fit, so there was wobble. No scratch to the lens thankfully. So it just sits.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 10, 2013)

I got a ring from Amazon and it was perfect for what I needed, had great reviews, and worked perfectly. the lens on the other hand was Eh...... so I returned both.


----------



## Dukinald (Apr 10, 2013)

The vello has very good quality and that's what I use for my 70-200 f4. 
$50 is not too bad compared to canon oem and better build than those sold on eBay.


----------

